# egg share with liverpool womens hospital



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi all im currently coming to the end of my 2ww following an FET ive been spotting since 3dpt so im pretty certain ill get a BFN on the 13th sept , im under 35 and never smoked and dont drink my husband is the same he is a farmer and doesnt earn alot so to go through treatment again is going to take a long time as we save however i have been giving egg donation alot of thought as i produce healthy eggs and it seems to make sense that i could help someone else try for there dream and have another shot at ours , does anyone know how it works at liverpool hospital im going to enquire at my follow up , or does any one have any experiance with egg share thanks


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in kent so having my treatment in london, so can't help with the liverpool Q but anything you want to know then just ask away, I'm in the middle of treatment with my first egg share & in fact my first IVF cycle!

There are some really great egg share schemes out there so have a look around at a few in your area and see how they compare, a lot of the busy ones do it for practically free as they have such a long list of ladies waiting for donor eggs.

Best of luck for tomorrow though and FX there's no need for anymore treatment xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

honeymonster thank you for your replay , good luck with ur treatment i hope it goes well and you get your BFP , i will have a good look around my area , i got a BFN today AF has come with an evil vengance so tested and BFN no point in retest tomoz so gotta pick our selves up and find away try again , sending you lots of luck and baby dust


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Melanie - So sorry about your BFN        


I did egg share at LWH and it cost us about £1500 but that was cos we needed ICSI as well. Ask away and I'll try to answer. There is also a  board for LWH with lots of ladies going through tx


Joy xxx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

purplejr thank you for your reply , congratulations on your daughter she is beautiful , on liverpools info it says £700 for egg share , i guess i wandered what tests would i need to have and what do they cost etc and how long would it take etc , heads kinda everywhere at the min but defo want a follow up with them to discuss this option otherwise it will take us a year of hard saving to go again plus to be honest i think it would be pretty amazing to give someone else a chance of have there dream to xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Thanks that's an old pic though. 


That's the way we looked at to help someone else get their dream. I've still not had the courage to find out if my recipients were successful though.


You still need all the usual tests to be up to date, can't remember any specific additional tests. The costs of the tests are on the info or you could try to get your GP to do them for you (which is obviously free). Think the timing was the same as a usual cycle as soon as they find a recipient which we didn't seem to have to wait for.


Joy xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Melanie £700 isn't too bad but try and find out what the cost is for as you can certainly try and get the nhs to help out with bloods and some meds, my GP wasn't forthcoming but it's worth asking.

These are the bloods I had and would imagine it's pretty much the same at whatever clinic you go to:

First your hormone profile (day 2-5 of cycle) before they will do any further testing - it's ideal if you have the test results at your initial consultation, it will really speed things up:

FSH, LH, Estradiol (E2) & AMH. - You should have no probs getting your GP to carry these out, except for AMH, but ask anyway.

Then the rest (it's quite a lot!):

HIV
Hepatitis B & C
HTLV (if Japanese, Caribbean or Africa origins)
Blood Group
Haemoglobin
VDRL
CMV Status (IgG & IgM)
Chromosomal study (4 - 6 wks to come back)
Rubella
Cystic Fibrosis
Sickle Test & Thalassaemia (only certain groups - I think east european, turkish, etc)
Chlamydia screening
Gonorrhoea

Your partner will also need the following & usually the partners tests are not free so try to get GP to do it:

HIV
Hep B & C
HTLV (Japanese, Caribbean or African origins)
Semen Analysis

You can get HIV, Hep B & C done at a sexual health clinic for free if your GP won't do it, you can also get results for HIV & blood group for free if you give blood. My oh can't give blood & I know I'd never get him to go to a sexual heath clinic, I didn't bother asking my GP as they weren't very forthcoming with my bloods, so we're paying £115 for those at the clinic.

Because the Chromosome tests take 4-6 wks to come back (although I hit lucky and mine came back in 3 wks), it would really speed things up for you if you could get your hormone bloods done before your consultation. More than likely you won't get the AMH done on the NHS, but it's not that much privately - my clinic charge £64 - and I think it's well worth paying for it if you are as impatient as me!

Hope that helps. xx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi melanie78 i am egg sharing with bourn they are amazing cost just 270 free icsi am due for ec tommorow we had to have 8 follicles to share but iv got over 20.we just paid for semen analysis and consultation we had std and hormone tests done at gp for free.try to get as many tests as poss at your doctors and good luck am sorry for your bfn.we could never have afforded ivf with out egg sharing im bad at saving and nhs wouldnt pay as i have a 10 year old son though my oh doesnt have any kids.x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you all i dont think i would have a problem getting my gp to do any testing as hes been my gp since i was a baby and hes really good hes seen my health deteriorate rapidly but also seen me fight back hes always been very suportive so id hope it wouldnt be an issue i will book an appointment to ask   , TAN26 where is bourn i have not heard of that one and good luck with ur treatment fingers crossed


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi its in cambridge.and thanks hope it all works out for u.


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks hun i googled it lol onlt just over 2 hrs from me so not bad worth a look at , i travelled all the way to southapton on my first cycle so cambridge isnt far at all compared to there


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

yeah its 2 hours us.we had appointent may got matched a month later is quick they are so nice there just had ec feel sick got 22 eggs so 11 each.


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

wow thats really good , thats a good amount of eggs for you both thats amazing   keep me posted on your journey ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

i will.x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

booked to go to bourn clinics open day next month , in the mean time they are sending me forms to fill in to see id qualify for egg share had ask my gp for a letter to explain why my kidney was removed and if the condition is hereditory ( it can be but i think mine was caused by pregnancy i hope ) also awaiting follow up with the dr thats just done our fet see what he thinks is going wrong etc and keepin options open for egg share with liverpool to


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thats great!they are awesome there though i hope never to see them again had et today 1 good embryo 1 poor.its so quick though they down regulated me for5 weeks.we spent 270 plus but 300 in petrol as live 2 hours away but they good as let me near enough choose time of my appointments.to be honest if we had clinic nearer id of prob gone there unless they wernt good as  traveling did my head in.x


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi am 5 day past 2day transfer with 2its so stressfull isnt it just hope havent got to do it again.x


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

the dreaded 2ww worst time of the treatment i think take things easy and treat yourself and fingers crossed you get ur bfp


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

thanks and i hope ur next cycle brings u joy.xx


----------

